# Country Club After School



## Shay1885 (May 13, 2018)

I have two terms left of Culinary school before I begin my externship, and after a lot of thought I have decided I would like to do my externship in either a country club or in a resort, because I love banquet style dining and the diversity of that avenue. My main problem is that I do not know what country club or resort I would like to work in. I have been doing a lot of research and have been looking into different country clubs in NY. Does anyone have any advice on where would be a good place to work?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Shay1885 and welcome to CT! 

Country clubs and resorts in New York tend to be a seasonal industry that runs from around April to as late as October or until the snow flies, whichever comes first. You would be on your own for the off season to find suitable work.

If you are intent on doing your externship in a resort or country club, I would recommend looking in a region where these places are open year round. You may also want to look into any available opportunities aboard cruise lines if high volume food service is your goal. 

Good luck.


----------



## Shay1885 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for the advice. Right Now I am looking at Westchester Country Club in Rye NY. I haven't really looked too much into cruise lines, but that was what originally got me into thinking of joining the industry.


----------



## thesoupbuddhist (Apr 16, 2016)

Go somewhere exotic and aim high. Four Seasons have resorts in great places and will look great on your resume and you get to see the world. You have the rest of your life to work in NY. Best of luck !!!


----------

